# New section!



## 661-Pete (1 Feb 2011)

Aha! This has sprung up very quietly, without even a global announcement.

Good call, Admin! But perhaps we don't want it to become just another extension of 'commuting' or 'general cycling'. Any thoughts as to how it should go?


----------



## fimm (1 Feb 2011)

I think the one thread that is in there gives the idea - I'm assuming it is for longer accounts, whether of a day ride or a tour.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2011)

I like it! 

If you've got time, cringe at The Trauma of Trawden!


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Feb 2011)

fimm said:


> I think the one thread that is in there gives the idea - I'm assuming it is for longer accounts, whether of a day ride or a tour.




Having discussed it with Shaun, yes, that's the idea. It's for longer accounts that are meant to be more like the feature articles you get in magazines: posts that people have put a lot of work into and are designed to be given a leisurely perusal.

I'm really looking forward to seeing what people write.

Sam


----------



## 661-Pete (1 Feb 2011)

I get the idea...!

Would people be bored stiff at my account of a ride I did _34 years ago_? A thought just popped into the sagging grey stuff ....


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2011)

I've not made an announcement as I wanted the current skin change news item to have an airing today - especially as I plan to remove the skins this evening.

Once that's done I'll post one about the Rider's Tales forum.

Think of it as an area for creative writing that features cycling.

Whether the threads will remain open for comments in the longer term, or be closed so as to be enjoyed simply as individual accounts and expressions of cycling passion and interest I'm not sure - we'll see how it goes.

For now though, if you've got anything tucked away that you've written and you want to dust it off and share it with the rest of us - feel free 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> I get the idea...!
> 
> Would people be bored stiff at my account of a ride I did _34 years ago_? A thought just popped into the sagging grey stuff ....


I'd like to read it!

Whether it is boring or not is another matter...


----------



## fimm (1 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> I get the idea...!
> 
> Would people be bored stiff at my account of a ride I did _34 years ago_? A thought just popped into the sagging grey stuff ....



I'm sure if it is still memorable to you 34 years on, it will be interesting! 

As well as the ride itself, younger folk might be interested in what has changed and what has not changed, I guess. 
(Do I qualify as "younger", I wonder? I was around 34 years ago, but I don't think I'd progressed beyond a very small tricycle!)


----------



## 661-Pete (1 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'd like to read it!
> 
> Whether it is boring or not is another matter...





fimm said:


> I'm sure if it is still memorable to you 34 years on, it will be interesting!
> 
> As well as the ride itself, younger folk might be interested in what has changed and what has not changed, I guess.
> (Do I qualify as "younger", I wonder? I was around 34 years ago, but I don't think I'd progressed beyond a very small tricycle!)


You know, there were _cars_ around, even then! And we'd moved on from penny-farthings...


----------



## 661-Pete (1 Feb 2011)

Admin said:


> Whether the threads will remain open for comments in the longer term, or be closed so as to be enjoyed simply as individual accounts and expressions of cycling passion and interest I'm not sure - we'll see how it goes.


Whatever you decide - at least allow the *OP* of the thread to add more to it. Some of us may want to write up their rides in several 'episodes' . Like in the crazyguyonabike website.


----------



## fimm (1 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> You know, there were _cars_ around, even then! And we'd moved on from penny-farthings...



   

I was trying to be encouraging


----------



## Davidc (1 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> You know, there were _cars_ around, even then! And we'd moved on from penny-farthings...



Ah 1977

When there were over twice as many deaths on the road, in all categories, as there are now. When there were no filters on diesel exhausts, no catalytic converters on cars, and roads were being rebuilt and built with the explicit assumption that cycling needn't be catered for. Two years to go before Thatcher got elected, before privatisations, inflation running away etc. etc.

The good old days!

Get on and write up your story.


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> Whatever you decide - at least allow the *OP* of the thread to add more to it. Some of us may want to write up their rides in several 'episodes' . Like in the crazyguyonabike website.



I think it's nice to allow other forum members to give encouraging feedback. It's always a motivation to write more if you know people are enjoying what you have to offer.

Sam


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2011)

a question - how does this line up with gbb's (enormously long and enjoyable) thread in Cafe? Do you have some distinction in mind?


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Feb 2011)

Without wishing to step on Admin's toes, I'd suggest that the difference is in length and preparation. gbb's thread, from a brief perusal, is full of short posts. The new section (as I understand it from discussions with Shaun) is more for feature-length pieces. I wouldn't expect to see a 150 word post dashed off in the length of time it takes to eat half a kit-kat in Tales: equally I wouldn't post a 3500 word epic written in Iambic Pentameter to the Café.

Sam


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Without wishing to step on Admin's toes, I'd suggest that the difference is in length and preparation. gbb's thread, from a brief perusal, is full of short posts. The new section (as I understand it from discussions with Shaun) is more for feature-length pieces. I wouldn't expect to see a 150 word post dashed off in the length of time it takes to eat half a kit-kat in Tales: equally I wouldn't post *a 3500 word epic written in Iambic Pentameter* to the Café.
> 
> Sam


I know a gauntlet when I see one being thrown down!


----------



## Ravenbait (1 Feb 2011)

*taps foot impatiently*

I'm waiting.

Sam


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2011)

Maybe gbb's thread could be the short ride 'sticky' in the new section, that way folks would pop in there to post their short rides and maybe be read someone's report and be inspired to write up a longer one too. 

Could be talking nonsense of course, I never manage more than sixty words without running out of things to


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2011)

Well let's see how it goes re: locking etc. and adjust things if we feel it's required.

For now let's see if we can keep it to stories (long or short) as opposed to "chatty" conversational posts - and then use the reply button to add comments about the story.

It's a work in progress, but the aim is for it to be a "space" for creative writing - but with the obvious cycling bent (pun intended  ).

I'm not sure I'm doing a very good job of defining it, so ask Sam (Ravenbait) - it was her idea. (She pinned me down and twisted my arm and said she'd give me a nasty Chinese burn if I didn't create it ... so I did )

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (1 Feb 2011)

So what sort of length are we talking about? A long time ago I started a thread which a few people added to but as it was in Cafe it sank fast and I felt it deserved to hang around longer, especially Chuffy's contribution. Here it is. Does it fit the bill?


----------



## Shaun (2 Feb 2011)

Crackle said:


> So what sort of length are we talking about? A long time ago I started a thread which a few people added to but as it was in Cafe it sank fast and I felt it deserved to hang around longer, especially Chuffy's contribution. Here it is. Does it fit the bill?




It does, and the three accounts are now added to the Rider's Tales forum.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2011)

Excellent, cheers Shaun and good idea Sam, I look forward to reading more in this section.


----------



## Baggy (3 Feb 2011)

I like it! Will endeavour to get typing and add something to it soon...


----------



## buggi (3 Feb 2011)

Wow can it be like made up sexual fantasies stories ????


----------

